# HILFE!!!!!!



## abcd1234 (25. Nov 2016)

Habe Probleme bei einer Hausaufgabe, da ich nicht genau weiß was von mir verlangt wird, bzw. ich weiß nicht wie ich anfangen soll. Ich stelle die ganze Aufgabe mal hier rein und hoffe das mir jemand Helfen kann.

Ein Polynom dritten Grades hat die Gestalt ax3+bx2+cx+d. Implementieren Sie die unten beschriebenen Konstruktoren und Methoden in der vorgegebenen Klasse Polynom, welche ein maximal kubisches Polynom repräsentiert. In der Vorgabe ist die main-Methode implementiert und testet ihre Implementierung. Achten Sie darauf, dass Ihre Methodennamen, parameter und rückgabewerte exakt der Beschreibung entsprechen. In der Vorgabe ﬁnden Sie außerdem die Methode toString, welche ein Instanz der Klasse Polynom in einen String umwandelt. Die ganzzahligen Koefﬁzienten a, b, c und d sollen im Konstruktor übergeben werden. Implementieren Sie auch weitere Konstruktoren zum Erzeugen von Polynomen mit dem Grad < 3. Darüber hinaus, soll ihre Klasse die folgenden Methoden implementieren:
• public void add(Polynom p) Addiert ein weiteres Polynom p auf die Instanz (this). Beispiel: (x3 + 3x2 + x) + (5x2 −2x + 3) = (x3 + 8x2 −x + 3).
• public void substract(Polynom p) Subtrahiert das Polynom p.
• public int map(int x) Berechnet den Wert des Polynoms an der Stelle x. Verwenden Sie dafür die Methode Math.pow(double x, double n), die die n-te Potenz von x berechnet. Beispiel: Polynom: (x3 + 8x2 + x + 3), map(4) = 43 + 8∗42 + 4 + 3 = 199
• public static Polynom derivation(Polynom p) (Berechnet die Ableitung eines Polynoms und gibt diese zurück(Rückgabewert soll eine Instanz vom Typ Polynom sein!).


----------



## JCODA (25. Nov 2016)

http://www.java-forum.org/thema/biete-nachhilfe-in-java-python-mathe-an.175301/


----------



## JStein52 (26. Nov 2016)

Du hast ja scheinbar nicht alles gepostet was vorgegeben war (z.B. Konstruktoren, main, war von der Klasse Polynom schon mehr vorgegeben als nur die o.g. Methoden ?)
Aber ganz ohne Vorgaben würde ich sagen deine Klasse Polynom braucht ein double-Array zum Abspeichern der Koeffizienten als Instanz-Attribut. Das kannst du ja mit der Länge 4 anlegen da du nur kubische Polynome speichern sollst. Kannst dir jetzt überlegen in welcher Reihenfolge du die Koeffizienten darin ablegst. Und als nächstes musst du die vorgegebenen Konstruktoren implementieren. Und deren Signatur hast du uns noch nicht gezeigt. Die anderen oben genannten Methode sind doch dann einfach !

Edit: habe gerade gesehen dass die Koeefizienten ganzzahlig sein sollen, also ein int-Array der Länge 4


----------

